# Minks



## Ella Rollins (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello all,

We have a small backyard pond for our ducks. For the past few days, my ducks seemed to be scared and uncomfortable. I didn't understand what happened. One night, I heard my ducks crying and I rushed to see what happened. I saw a mink in the pond trying to catch one of my ducks. I was horrified and went out and switched on the light. The mink just ran away when I went. My 2 ducks were wounded in neck and I soon took them inside my home. I tried to strengthen the fencing but still it manages to come in search of my ducks. I am not able to let my ducks into the pond. I have to get rid of that mink. I was thinking of Humane Animal removal Toronto . Before calling them, I would like to know whether anyone here have any solution to get rid of them.I seriously thought of killing it, but I don't know how. I cannot predict when it comes. I want to permanently get rid of them. Any suggestions??


----------



## amberg (Dec 7, 2016)

Bridger # 3 will take the mink. Set on the sign.


----------

